# Ran out of ammo



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear guys use the argument when pitching one caliber over another that "availability of ammo" is a factor. It started me thinking, in 60 years of deers hunting I've never heard a guy say, "Dam*, I gots to run into town and buy some more ammo, I ran out yesterday". Think back, has anybody in your camp ever "ran out of ammo"?
Now I am talking big game here. I've ran out of ammo plenty of times hunting doves(never could hit them dam* things) and bunnies back in the old days when there was many, but running through a box or two of 30-06 just does seem like something that shouldn't happen.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I talked to a guy on the mountain on the elk hunt that grabbed 7mm Remington shells and he was headed to the store to get 7mm Weatherby.:shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Many moons ago I took a young kid deer hunting. He was using his granddads trusty old Winchester M94 .30-30 and he was packing a whole bandoleer of ammo over his shoulder full of ammo. I had taken him to the range and knew that he was a good shot with that old open sight rifle so myself and a few of the other hunters in camp started to give him the run around about why he was taking so much ammo when he said that it was only going to take one shot. 

Well, opening morning we all headed off into the wilderness. As evening was coming on we had returned to camp to talk about what we had seen. As it got darker our young hunter still hadn't shown back up. Around 7pm that night we figured that we had better see if we could find him and were starting to get organized to head in the direction that he had to see if we could find him and give him a hand if needed. 

Just as we were about to leave he came walking into camp. The bandoleer of ammo that he had slung over his shoulder was now empty, before any of us could ask a question he blurted out "I missed". That poor kid took the ribbing of his life for the rest of the night until we turned in. The next morning as we were getting ready to head out he just sat at the campfire drinking coffee and when asked if he was going to go hunting he said no. He went on to tell us that all the ammo that he had was now all shot up and he didn't have any extra. 

It was a good thing that another hunter had bagged his buck on the opening so he lent the young hunter his rifle and gave him a box of ammo to finish off the weekend. 

All was soon well back in the hunting camp.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great story. 
Speaking of bandoleers, I always wanted one bad when I was a kid. Grew up watching the old westerns with the Mexican "bandidos", Poncho Villa movies on the old B&W TV .
I did finally get a "shell belt", complete with knife scabbard...dam* it was cool. By the time I stopped carrying the thing all the ammo had turned green and become a permanent part of the belt.
Can you just imagine one of todays "Cabelas Cowboys" strapping on one of those bad boys nowdays?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

especially with their Savage 110 LR Super Duper Shooter in 338 Lapua. I wonder how much that belt would be worth at $7 a pop? (or BOOM!!)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I have witnessed my brother (The Artillery Captain as he is now known) expend all of his ammo shooting at running deer and not come back with anything.

Fortunately for him my whole family carried .270win rifles and we all pitched in to get him through the day.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it is more about forgetting to bring ammo and then picking up what you can at the local convenience store.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

When I talk about availability I mean selection. There are many times during rifle seasons that the good 7MM, .300, .270, and many others can be out. They condense the shelves at sportsmans quite a bit.

Most of us have a pile that would make the news. (they had X guns and X rounds). I laugh at those stories because to most of us it doesn't sound like very much 

Some aren't that fortunate and have to buy it when they need it. Go try and pick up your favorite 7RM during hunting season and you will see what availability means.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

During the October rifle hunt, a gun was dropped the day before the hunt and the scope came off. Trying to get it re-sighted in gave us troubles. We had to run into town and buy a box of 308s for the next day or use a 22-250 brought along as a coyote gun. We bought the 308s.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had great difficulty finding a specific bullet that I knew my rifle really shot well. Eventually I gave up and bought something similar that did not shoot as well.

That was the biggest contributor to me starting into reloading. My handloads still don't shoot as well as those factory ones but I don't have to go searching the state for ammo when I need it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I backpack and hunt big game so yer talkin to a guy that cuts the handle off his waterproof matches to save weight. I'll only carry 5 or 6 bullets sometimes. So, yes, I've ran out of ammo several times. They're all great stories and I tell them so well.

When I shot my bison with my .460 S&W wheelgun I only had 5 shells and used the last shell to finish the beast off.

1982, whitetail deer hunting in Missouri I.........uh....nevermind


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

One time on the muzzleloader, I ran across a guy trying to borrow some Pyrodex. I gave him some.


----------

